# let sleeping dogs lie



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Everyone
Want to travel down thru france and Spain to our little house near Guardamar nr Alicante......`er indoors wont go anywhere without our Galgo..(spanish style greyhound)...dog is too big to sleep inside motorhome..any reason why he couldnt sleep outside..(in a suitably sized cage) at sites in France and Spain...would be going in late Oct/early Nov
Thanks
Jack99


----------



## chalky9 (Oct 27, 2006)

No reason at all. We've seen dogs sleeping under motorhomes, so I can't see a cage being any problem. The only restrictions we've seen at sites in France and Spain are the usual ones regarding keeping dogs on leads and not letting them foul the site.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jack99

I love dogs, but don't have one at the moment. I will be at Camping Marjal from 1/11/08 for 6 months, are you near there (Urbanisation La Marina perhaps)?

Ian


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply chalky...that means i`ll have to take `er indoors with me ...never mind
Yes Ian our house is on urbanisation La Marina...we have had it for 5yrs...things are as bad overthere as they are over here house market wise at present...is that the campsite on the 332 on road to Guardamar?


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Jack99

Yes that's the one. I often shop at the 'new' Consum and then have a coffee in the English run Bodega or in the retaurante Rojas across the car park afterwards.

Ian


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Thats about a mile from our house...stayed for 14weeks last year...dec till early march...were dead lucky with the weather..had 3days rain ..rest of time was sunny...bloody freezing at night though..probably only stay a month..`er indoors got bored and wanted to come back and carry on walking the greyhounds for the rescue trust
Jack99..(ian)


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Do you have internet access over there? We could arrange to meet up fot a coffee if you like.

With my large M/H, I take the Portsmouth/Bilbao run and leave on the 22/10/08. Saunter gently down, staying a few nights at Sacedon near Cuenca (north of Guadalajara?) before arriving on the date I mentioned earlier.

Ian


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have seen French campers with pup tents for their dogs, perhaps thats where the name comes from :lol: 

However our Charlie the grey doesn't do floors let alone tents.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> I will be at Camping Marjal from 1/11/08 for 6 months


I want to be there. :evil: 

Just looked at their site. Is it €23 p/n *plus* €6.50 per adult, less 25% long-stay discount?

Dougie.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Dougie

As I've said on other posts, it is an all singing all dancing site. I haven't got the receipts in front of me but from recollection, the first month was €500 + leccy +VAT. It decreases each month and my final month was €150 ++, so I suppose it averages out at about €350. So as I sit in the sun with a large glass of vino tinto in hand (55cents a litre), listening to the sound of the king prawns sizzling on the barby, I will be thinking of you saving your groats towards a new bottle of malt :twisted: :twisted: 

Ian


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

camperian said:


> .... king prawns sizzling on the barby, I will be thinking of you saving your groats towards a new bottle of malt :twisted: :twisted:


 :evil: :evil: :evil:

I can't pretend. Schwein. :evil:

Dougie.


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Ian
we dont have internet at the house but there is a local internet cafe and i have a web based e-mail address..so keeping in touch isnt a problem...sorry i`ve been so long replying but `er indoors reckons shopping is more important???....have u used the other camp site..i think its Camping La Marina..in the old town...do you get your vino from the bodega..and do you use the chinese in Guardamar..the cheap one..i have a receipt from Jan this year `cos no-one believes how cheap it is..9.4 euros for set meal for 2 and a bottle of wine..and schnaps at the end..you also get a little pressie for the ladies

If you are reading this..thanks for the picture TAKEFLIGHT..picture is a familiar site in our house

Thanks
Ian
(jack99)


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello

First of all, catching up with one of your earlier posts, yes it was mighty cold at night! Last year I only had Butano which kept cutting out due to the low temps. This year, I am sorted and have already got a Spanish propano one.

I spent the Chinese New Year there (if it's the same one) and everyone was presented with a tea set and a bottle of bubbly. I started using a brand new one (Wok Buffet) next to Mercadona just across the N332 from the campsite for convenience. Still got a free bottle of vino at the end of the meal.

The Bodega wine from the 'cask'. Never did try it. Is it any good? Normally bought a brick or three when shopping in the supermercados.

Last year, before the problems with house prices I saw a house for sale at €50k. It had been empty for two years. 

To explain its position:

Go up the Calle de Moscu from the bottom of the hill. As you get to the first set of shops (Christian Bookshop and Aquacar on right, Britsh mini supermarket and a ferrateria on left) take the left into Calle de Madrid. It's about the fourth along on the left facing the various bars and restaurants in the little precinct. The rear views look out across the plain. Why si cheap? Mind you, I don't know if it's one or two bedrooms.

Regards

Ian


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Ian

A friend of ours from N.I. who we met in Spain are trying to sell their small house...1 bed..shower room etc..been on market for 4 months..not even had a viewing..we were in La Marina last christmas good weather..down on the beach christmas day..we just took sandwiches..but a lot took full christmas dinner and wine..not sure about that..sand in your turkey...the wine from the bodega is better..slightly dearer..take your own plastic bottle..theres a good one on the strip ..opp big bens cafe
Dont know how well you know La Marina..but if you know the Supavalu supermarket..near the new police station and community centre..we are just 5 mins walk further on..a Larrosa built house..not had any real problems with it ..although wouldnt like to hammer a nail in too hard
Dont know where you get your gas from ..our house is bottle gas..get ours from the green garage on road out of La Marina towards 332
Keep in touch
Ian


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hello Ian (now sounding like an echo) :lol: 

Sorry for delay in replying but spent this dry spell cleaning the RV exterior with a willing friend ready for my travels. With my asthma it takes me ages to do small even jobs. Being parked on a farm, it gets dusty or mud splattered very quickly.

Looked at La Marina campsite, but it's on a slope.....and with my asthma (yes I know I smoke) the gradient would be too much on foot. I know the Supavalu which I think is open on Sundays? when the others are not.

When I only had butano last year, that's where I exchanged the bottles. Now I have propano, it is delivered on site, I just phone reception. It will be interesting to see if there is a price diferential between the site and the garage.

I normally hire a car now and again from Aquacar. Do you know if there is a cheaper one locally?

I don't know which area you hail from in the UK, which route do you use for the crossing?

Tuesday is MOT day (fingers crossed) at my local bus depot and Wednesday I go to Gold RV in Alton Hants for a new left hand exhaust manifold. I will then be travelling up to Northampton to visit family before my Spanish sojourn.

Best wishes

Ian


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Ian
just a quick un...er indoors(not as much indoors these days) is goin` to Amsterdam to see a mate..got to be at Liverpool Airport this a.m....will send you a p.m in reply to you questions
Regards
Ian


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

No harm will come to your Galgo sleeping outdoors as such in the winter months but everyone, please remember the "sand fly" (nothing to do with sand)  that can cause serious illness and worse after dusk in Southern Spain.....however, we hacve the Scallibor collars for ours (not that as Yorkies, they sleep outside!!)..... :lol: 
Have a great time ..we are also in this area at that time of year......  Ana x


----------



## jack99 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Ana
thanks for your reply...most of the overnight stays would be in France...there would probably only be one in Spain before we reached our house..where abouts are you going later this year?..maybe i know it


----------

